# anti- depressents and sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## md9382 (Oct 10, 2007)

does anyone else find that it takes them bloody ages to to reach orgasm while on ssri or snri im on venlafaxine at present and it takes me like 2 hours to ....well uno!!! is their any help for this PLEASE!!!!!! :evil: [/b]


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I believe SSRI's have coursed me long-term orgasm "problems" when it comes to love making... I can reach "the peak" on my own though.


----------



## AlexS (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea, SSRI's will do that. I try and stay away from SSRIs unless you realy need them. Weigh the costs and benefits on your own.


----------

